# Jenny Caribbean Watch Price In 1967



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

I was fortunate enought to be allowed to scan pages from the last remaining Le Cheminant watch catalogue

dated 1967. At that time Le Cheminant, as a jewellers, sold watches other than their own brand.

Here is the page that show the price of the Jenny Caribbean in 1967.

Thought you dive watch collectors may be interested.

In all their are about 12 pages of the catalogue on my website and they make interesting reading.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

What a cracking site you have there Roy, well worth bookmarking.

Fantastic collection as well; that Master Mariner Landeron 349 17j Chrono is great as is the NOS S/S Master Mariner 25j auto.









Bet you are really proud of that fantastic collection.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> What a cracking site you have there Roy, well worth bookmarking.
> 
> Fantastic collection as well; that Master Mariner Landeron 349 17j Chrono is great as is the NOS S/S Master Mariner 25j auto.
> 
> ...


Thank you for those kind words.

Surprising how many Le Cheminant watch owners are out there.

Now at least there is a reference site for them and details of where they can get their watches repaired.

Roy


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Some very interesting info. in those scans









cheers

Dave


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

are the catelog scan still available?


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Here you go http://www.royswatches.com/


----------

